# هل من سبيل للتعاون من أجل تعريب هندسة المناجم؟



## aidsami (24 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم
والله لي رغبة ملحة من كل مهندس (ة) ومني أيضا المساهمة في اثراء المعلومات المتعلقة بهندسة المناجم و يا حبّذا لو كان هذا باللغة العربية.
مسافة الميل تبدا بخطوة واحدة.
شكرا مسبقا.


----------



## dmaha (24 يونيو 2010)

والله اخى الموضوع بجد مثير للاهتمام لكن يتطلب عمل شاق وجماعى ، حيث من النادر وجود مراجع فى هندسة التعدين باللغة العربية ، الموضوع يحتاج الى نقاش للوصول لطريقة مثلى وفعالة فى انتهاج اللغة العربية فى مراجع هندسة التعدين ، والنقاش مفتوح لجميع الاعضاء للتفاكر
اخوك مهندس تعدين سودانى:56:​


----------



## Egy Mine (27 يونيو 2010)

موضوع مهم جدا فعلا وطرح مميز, وخصوصا ان معظم خبرات التعدين المشغله لأنجح مواقع التعدين في الشرق الاوسط كلها اجنبيه....!
انا معاكم ان شاء الله في اي شيء تحتاجونه


----------



## عبدالمنعم مصطفى (27 يونيو 2010)

والله يا اخي احنا اللي ما عطينا اعتبار للغتنا .....انت ممكن تقول انه في هندسة التعدين فقط 
لا بل كل اقسام الهندسة تعاني من نفس المشكلة


----------



## عبدالمنعم مصطفى (27 يونيو 2010)

والله يا اخي احنا اللي ما عطينا اعتبار للغتنا .....انت ممكن تقول انه في هندسة التعدين فقط 
لا بل كل اقسام الهندسة تعاني من نفس المشكلة


----------



## Egy Mine (27 يونيو 2010)

هندسة التعدين بالذات تعتبر علم شبه مجهول في العالم العربي, مع ان التعدين من أول الأعمال التي مارسها الانسان القديم في بداية الحياة البشرية. 
ان شاء الله احاول انزلكم كتاب عربي في هندسة المناجم قريبا ان شاء الله بمجرد ما يتاح الوقت لأني في الشغل حاليا.

وان كانت جميع جميع الاقسام تعاني من نفس المشكله, فنحن انطلاقا من هذه الصفحة نبدأ شرارة تعريب الهندسة بداية بقسم هندسة المناجم


----------



## عبدالمنعم مصطفى (27 يونيو 2010)

والله يا اخي احنا اللي ما عطينا اعتبار للغتنا .....انت ممكن تقول انه في هندسة التعدين فقط 
لا بل كل اقسام الهندسة تعاني من نفس المشكلة


----------



## عبدالمنعم مصطفى (27 يونيو 2010)

والله يا اخي احنا اللي ما عطينا اعتبار للغتنا .....انت ممكن تقول انه في هندسة التعدين فقط 
لا بل كل اقسام الهندسة تعاني من نفس المشكلة ولكن بارك الله فيك لطرحك للموضوع الجميل


----------



## aidsami (28 يونيو 2010)

*السلام عليكم
هذه أول خطوة والمزيد قادم ان شاء الله

مقدمة
http://www.mediafire.com/?mmmwol3lumm



1-مفاهيم عامة عن الصخور والخامات
http://www.mediafire.com/?qq5yzwunj5y

في انتظار اثراءتكم و مساهمتكم. دمتم طيبين
*


----------



## dmaha (28 يونيو 2010)

aidsami قال:


> *السلام عليكم*
> *هذه أول خطوة والمزيد قادم ان شاء الله*
> 
> *مقدمة*
> ...


 
اضافة جيدة اخى ونتمنى انزال باقى الكتاب
جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## البرنس الليبي 2010 (29 يونيو 2010)

أشكرك أخي الكريم علي طرح مثل هذه الافكار البناء..
أنا أيضا رودتني نفس الفكرة منذ فكرة ولكنها في هندسة النفط وبدات في تنفيدها من شهرين تقربياً 
والقي بعض التشيع والحمد لله علماً بأن هذا التشيع هو الدفع الرئيسي لي وشكراً واذا أتحتاجت أي مساعد أخي الكريم فلا تخجل بطلب المساعدة مني
بالتوفيق


----------



## Egy Mine (29 يونيو 2010)

aidsami

بارك الله فيك وفي انتظار المزيد


----------



## alshangiti (6 يوليو 2010)

فكرة جميلة جدد وقد بدأت منذ ثلاثة سنوات بعمل معجم لمصطلحات التعدين اتمنى من الله ان انتهى منها خلال عام فى كتاب حيث لا توجد فى المكتبة العربية اى معجم عن مصطلحات التعدين 

ارجو من الأخوة ابداء الرأى عن تلك المصطلحات حيث هنالك اكثر من 100 مصطلح فى الموقع 
هنالك ايضا عدة كتب باللغة العربية ومن اهم الدول التى فطعت شوطا فى التعريب هى العراق وخاصة جامعة بغداد قسم هندسة النفط والمناجم وقسم هندسة التعدين فى جامعة الملك عبدالعزيز جدة 

الكناب الأول هو 

تكنولوجيا معالجة المعادن المؤلف b.a.wills 
ترجمة حامد العيساوى د- محب الدين حسين جامعة بغداد عام 1980 

سوف احاول تصوير الكتاب ووضعه فى الموقع قريبا


----------



## aidsami (7 يوليو 2010)

سلام عليكم
اليوم حبيت اطول معاكم شوية. ارجو ان تقبلوني ضيفا خفيفا عليكم.
اشكر جميع الاخوة الذين ابدو تحمسهم للموضوع الذي له اهمية كبيرة في حياتنا العلمية و العملية نحن اصحاب لغة الضاد .
اليوم جئت بمساهمة منقولة للافادة -دعاءنا لأصحابها بكل خير.

التعدين
http://www.mediafire.com/?twn4mexjnyw

المعادن
http://www.mediafire.com/?044fqzhmmmu


فلــــــــــــــــــــز
http://www.mediafire.com/?yndfm2nnvgh

التعدين البحري حلم المستقبل
http://www.mediafire.com/?tzotdmycynt

المساهمة الأساسية تتمثل في جلب هذا القاموس
الانجليزي - الفرنسي & الفرنسي الانجليزي (مناجم مكشوفة و تحت ارضية)
وقد قمت بتسميته dictionnaire mine version1.xls

الرابط:
http://www.mediafire.com/?kintgygwyig


على من يرغب من الاخوة اضافة المصطلاحات العربية فهو مشكور. بعد ذلك سنسميه  
dictionnaire mine version2.xls

وبعد التعديل و الاضافة 
dictionnaire mine version3.xls 

وهكذا دواليك

هناك خطة منهجية: بعد وضع الكلمة العربية المرادفة للمصطلح الأجنبي مثلا الصفحة الانجليزي - الفرنسي يقام بنسخ الكلمة العربية على الفور و وضعها في الصفحة الفرنسي - الانجليزي سواءا مناجم مكشوفة او تحت ارضية. 
ارجو اني ساهمت و لو بالقدر اليسير. 
شكرا مسبقا.


----------



## aidsami (19 يوليو 2010)

3- معلومات عامة عن ماكينات الحفر و تصنيفها

http://www.mediafire.com/?m61fpbro7oukh9p

انتظرو تحميل بقية الكتاب ان شاء الله.
لقلب الصفحات:
view----Rotation --- clockwise
او:
Affichage--- Rotation ___ Horaire


----------



## aidsami (12 أكتوبر 2010)

معجم في الجيولوجيا 
http://www.4shared.com/file/67424914/2da6fd8a/_____.html

- الشرح عربي - (المصطلح: عربي - انجليزي انظر في اخر الكتاب)


----------



## aidsami (1 مايو 2011)

مصطلحات علمية د. علي الدنيا.pdf

الرابط:

http://www.mediafire.com/?l99x4pn95fzd214


----------

